# First Time Breeding (Tips & Advice?)



## CiCi22 (Jul 31, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

I just wanted to start this thread and introduce myself since I am sure I will need some help over the next few weeks 

I have owned fish for most of my life and have many years experience with all types of freshwater and saltwater fish. Being an active diver and having worked and volunteered at aquariums, I have just always loved aquatic life.

I decided to take my love of the hobby to the next level. I decided to give betta breeding a try since I have always loved these beautiful fish and, after much research, they seemed to be fairly easy to breed and raise given enough knowledge and work.

I got a pair of white halfmoon bettas shipped from a breeder online since I just love this coloration. I am still learning about the characteristics most desired in these fish, but I must say these fish are stunning and I can't wait to see the offspring!

I finally introduced the pair yesterday (the female in a partitioned portion of the tank). Woke up this morning to a huge bubble nest and the female looking ready to go. I thought it would take more time but decided they seemed ready so I released her into the tank. I was surprised at how little aggression there was. After an hour of failed attempts they finally got the hang of things and eggs began dropping. It is just incredible to watch nature in action and how they just instinctively know what to do! Think I got lucky with this pair :-D

Anyway, it has been 3 hours now and it seems the male has finally decided its time for the female to go so I am about to remove her from the breeding tank. Dad is diligently watching the nest.

I am amazed at how easy it has gone so far but am trying to not get my hopes up too high yet. I have microworms ready to go so now I guess I just need some patience 

Any advice or tips for a first time breeder is greatly appreciated! I know all the basics but always welcome additional help! One quick question, I noticed a little "poo" on the bottom of the tank (away from the bubble nest). Can I safely siphon this out with thin airline tubing or is it best to just leave it be? I am a stickler for a clean tank 

Thanks in advance and looking forward to making some new friends on this forum!!!


----------



## CiCi22 (Jul 31, 2014)

Decided to add some pics. I am just so excited!

Was thinking I should move this to the "spawn logs" thread since I am sure I will be updating it but wasn't sure how to do that...

Anyway, here is a close up of the eggs. Not sure how many there are but looks like a lot. Any way to tell if they are healthy/fertilized?

Also a pic of daddy betta staying busy


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

PM a mod and they will move it for you. Gorgeous male, can we see the female?


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Moved.

Good Luck raising the fry.


----------



## CiCi22 (Jul 31, 2014)

Thanks for moving the thread 

So the eggs have hatched!!! Sadly I made a beginner mistake. I saw varying recommendations for the water level and decided to go on the high end. Now, watching poor dad struggling to keep all the babies up in the nest I wish I had lowered the water level a few inches.

I will post picks of the mom and the little ones later today


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

Are you in the US?

Also, you could use airline tubing on the side opposite of the nest as a siphon and lower it should you please. The airline tubing will lower it extremely slow and it is so small and clear the male may not notice.


----------



## CiCi22 (Jul 31, 2014)

*Finally an update!*

So good news and bad news. I made some beginner mistakes and lost quite a few of the fry but learned alot. Water level was definitely too high, think I should have left dad in a bit longer, possibly fed the fry too early, and DEFINITELY overfed the fry. Lost a few, ammonia spiked, lost a bunch 

Good news is the 10 or so survivors seem to be happy and healthy :-D My first attempt so I am just happy they are doing good.

Attached a pic of mom and a pic of one of the fry as of today (about 1.5 weeks old).

I'm in the US right outside Atlanta. Not too many betta breeders around here so been using the internet for all my research. Starting to realize how complicated betta genetics can be!


----------



## nakito (Oct 11, 2014)

CiCi22 said:


> So good news and bad news. I made some beginner mistakes and lost quite a few of the fry but learned alot. Water level was definitely too high, think I should have left dad in a bit longer, possibly fed the fry too early, and DEFINITELY overfed the fry. Lost a few, ammonia spiked, lost a bunch
> 
> Good news is the 10 or so survivors seem to be happy and healthy :-D My first attempt so I am just happy they are doing good.
> 
> ...


um.. for the parent tank, are those decorations made of plastic? if it is , it might tear poor betta's delicate fins. need to watch out for that


----------



## BettaMummy87 (Jul 26, 2014)

Ooh, another diverfish! Gunna keep an eye on this thread, can't wait to see the babies. 

Out of interest, how high was the water? I am reading for my first spawning attempt, so I can never hear too much about what went wrong/right for people 

ETA that  is for the knowledge, not fo things going wrong! =x


----------

